# Best composer job ever



## Vin (Feb 20, 2014)

Just saw this on Gearslutz:

http://mandy.com/1/jobs3.cfm?v=58451566



> YOU MUST BE ABLE TO GET THE EXACT PIANO AND INSTRUMENTATION SOUND- AS FAR AS WE'RE AWARE THIS CAN ONLY BE ACHIEVED USING LOGIC PRO.



:lol:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 20, 2014)

In other words...

"We are difficult, disrespectful arseholes who have clearly fucked off our previous composer, despite the act he nailed the gig."


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 20, 2014)

I sent an email, saying I would do it for money. I think I ruffled a few feathers, based on the response I got. :lol: 

The rest of you should take 5 min and do the same.


----------



## TimJohnson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have Logic! All they need to do is specify which Piano they want and i'll do it for a Crispy Cream Doughnut and a packet of Quavers. I would only spend any money on those items anyway.

o[])


----------



## IFM (Feb 20, 2014)

HAHAHA!!! 

I want to know what they said.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 20, 2014)

I pity the fool who has to deal with clients like that.Though I'm sure many of you had your fair share and a lot of fun stories to tell. :lol:


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 20, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Thu 20 Feb said:


> In other words...
> 
> "We are difficult, disrespectful arseholes who have clearly fucked off our previous composer, despite the act he nailed the gig."



Totally, not exactly an inviting friendly tone to their ad. And it pisses me off the amount of unpaid / low paid jobs on that site, not even minimum wage. Bastards.


----------



## Vin (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vin @ Thu 20 Feb said:


>




>8o Well they're obviously insanely talented film makers, no wonder they can afford to be so aloof, they must have cast and crew begging to work with them...


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 20, 2014)

The music is the best part of it anyways.


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 20, 2014)

What is sad is that they will probably get a bunch of people willing to do it despite it looking like the job from hell. 

What is it about media work that makes people willing to work for free? Even internships have a decent possibility of leading to paid work, the same can't be said of any media job, even the most high profile.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 20, 2014)

midi_controller @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> What is sad is that they will probably get a bunch of people willing to do it despite it looking like the job from hell.


Of course they will, and nothing will change that. How else can you get any kind of show reel or credit list? Nobody will hire you when you have no experience. |The important things is to know when to move on and stop doing freebies for people who are going nowhere.

D


----------



## alexdavis (Feb 20, 2014)

From now on, whenever I see a free gig with no respect, I'll think of this:

http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-with-this-manhes-hilarious (http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-w ... -hilarious)


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 20, 2014)

That's hilarious, makes me want to shout YES SIR! THE PIANOS THAT COME WITH LOGIC SUCK, SIR! YOU SUCK SIR! GOODBYE, SIR!


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 20, 2014)

Daryl @ Thu Feb 20 said:


> How else can you get any kind of show reel or credit list? Nobody will hire you when you have no experience.



I didn't need either for my first paid work. I had done one short film for free previous to that but it turned out to be so awful that there was no way I was going to use that to try and get work. I just made the best demo tracks I could, and worked at building contacts. Sure, the work I got didn't pay a whole ton, but it paid.

There are very few reasons to do a project for free, and I don't think you should EVER do one with someone you've never worked with before (like the one being advertised). If they really want you to work on their project, they will be willing to pay you for it.

@alexdavis: Wow, that guy has some serious balls. Thanks for the link, it made my night. :D


----------



## IvanP (Feb 21, 2014)

I wrote him too 

I think we should all send him a few letters... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 21, 2014)

alexdavis @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> From now on, whenever I see a free gig with no respect, I'll think of this:
> 
> http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-with-this-manhes-hilarious (http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-w ... -hilarious)



Yes, it reminded me of that too - very good.

We've well covered the working-for-free thing in general. I've no problem whatsoever with it in general for bottom of the rung where everyone is starting out with no money - student films etc. However, the golden rule is that if you're asking people to work for free, you need to

*TREAT THEM WELL*

Working relationships can be formed for life under the right circumstances, but I wouldn't advise anyone to go anywhere near an ad like that. It combines ignorance with a quite breathtaking arrogance that you might be so lucky as to work for nothing for these ill-informed hopeless edjits.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 21, 2014)

That's EXACTLY what I proposed this guy:

To treat them well, specially on Free stuff. 

Got an answer back, I won't post the full answer I got except...

"why would I care about what frustrated composers on a forum are complaining about. The type of negative forum posts simply expose the unprofessionalism of those that write them"


----------



## Markus S (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, the wording of that thing..

"We imagine this to be [...] hard work" - "Role is unpaid" says it all.

The trailer gives me the creeps..


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 21, 2014)

IvanP @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I proposed this guy:
> 
> To treat them well, specially on Free stuff.
> 
> ...



Ha hahahahahahahaha!

The thing I really enjoy about that sentence is that the definition of the word "professional" is someone who is paid. So by saying "we want to be professional" makes us unprofessional. Brilliant - suggest to him he works that into his next script, perhaps?

There are decent folks asking people to work for free, then there's them.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 21, 2014)

Fair enough from him, 

He sent me another email in which he apologizes and agrees on the respecting point. 

He told me he is changing the tone of the offer. 

EDIT: Nah, he keeps telling that we are a bunch of frustrated composers. 

Aaah, life... o[])


----------



## AC986 (Feb 21, 2014)

I wrote to him and asked him if he'd tried sticking The Sea Hawk by Erich Korngold over it. That should keep him busy.


----------



## Vin (Feb 21, 2014)

IvanP @ 21/2/2014 said:


> He told me he is changing the tone of the offer.



Yes, he's more specific now:



> As this is a sequel you need to be able to get the exact piano and instrumentation sound - as far as we're aware this can only be achieved using Logic Pro *9*.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 21, 2014)

I work with Cubase and not with Logic. 
So I cannot accept this wonderful offer.....


:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2014)

we should all place a lot of ads saying... composer needs film for their portfolio. no payment involved, please submit your movie for review. no payment involved and movie shall transfer ownership to the composer to use in demos, distribution deals etc.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 21, 2014)

gsilbers @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> we should all place a lot of ads saying... composer needs film for their portfolio. no payment involved, please submit your movie for review. no payment involved and movie shall transfer ownership to the composer to use in demos, distribution deals etc.



Great idea!


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 21, 2014)

Heh, the man himself has replied in the GS thread.


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 21, 2014)

Well give us a link man!


----------



## Tatu (Feb 21, 2014)

It was in the OP: http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-pi ... -ever.html


----------



## IvanP (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool! He just copy pasted the same email I received! Well...probably...the same we all did.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually got a different email, but it basically said the same thing. 

I emailed him this:

_Hello

I am fully capable of recreating your peice by ear, and have the tools to do so. I have no other current projects/deadlines, so finishing this in the time you need it done is not a problem. I will not however, do it for free. I will get you what you want in the time you want it, for a fee of $1,500 USD, including the on-screen credit and IMDB credit.

Feel free to get back to me at your convenience. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you for your consideration.

Jeffrey Hayat_

And he came back with:

_Hello, 

Firstly your submission was unprofessional and inappropriate_

What part was "unprofessional and inappropriate"? The part where I said I wouldn't do it for free? Well, I'll be trying to figure that one out for some time.... :?


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 21, 2014)

From the guy who made the Mandy posting:



> ...especially as I compose myself, I simply don't want to wear too many hats on my projects.



Well, if it wasn't the gig from hell before, it sure is now. RUN! :D


----------



## Kralc (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow. He's selling the soundtracks from his previous shorts on Amazon. The fact that he doesn't mention that as an incentive on the Mandy listing...
http://www.amazon.com/Neville-Entertainment-Soundtracks-Various-Artists/dp/B006GGI1WG/ (http://www.amazon.com/Neville-Entertain ... 006GGI1WG/)

I wonder if those other composers are getting anything from it?? 
And I love how there's a new composer on each short, that speaks volumes. :lol:


----------



## Markus S (Feb 22, 2014)

Kralc @ Fri Feb 21 said:


> Wow. He's selling the soundtracks from his previous shorts on Amazon. The fact that he doesn't mention that as an incentive on the Mandy listing...
> http://www.amazon.com/Neville-Entertainment-Soundtracks-Various-Artists/dp/B006GGI1WG/ (http://www.amazon.com/Neville-Entertain ... 006GGI1WG/)
> 
> I wonder if those other composers are getting anything from it??
> And I love how there's a new composer on each short, that speaks volumes. :lol:



That seems to be some pretty nice drama music there, all for free. Too bad, they didn't throw in again some free live string and WW players, who need IMDB credit and some quality studio time for the copy of the films (and trailer!). That would be even better, and it could still all have been mixed in Logic.


----------



## MichalCielecki (Feb 22, 2014)

> Looking for a composer for a new zero budget short film trilogy.



Well, if he would pay $10k per minute it would not be worth the time, but since it's a zero budget gig I can't imagine who would not want to participate! :lol:


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 22, 2014)

Something must be seriously wrong with that guy's perception, he really needs some free shrink time.


----------



## patrickwoo (Feb 23, 2014)

Sometimes it is sad when artists, do not respect and value each other even if it is from another artistic discipline (hey he is a fellow composer! or so he says).

Some times artists become a boss (starts his own company) and suddenly art becomes a commodity, artists become just figures and work that needs time and skills to create become just an equation of resources versus output, and exploitative practices takes over.

There are those that know they are exploiting and knows it, then there are those who sincerely think they are doing young artists a favour, maybe those composers should pay for the opportunity instead?


----------

